# How do switch back from SD to HD?



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

I have the composite video from my HR24-100 connected to an RF converter which connects via coax to my SD TV. I have the new HD-UI, and I got the new message on my SD TV, and I pushed the Exit button until it switched to 480p as suggested. After watching the SD TV, I turned it off and went to watch my HD TV. It was on 480p and the remote Format button only had 480p. I went to the HD Settings and only the 480p was checked. I had to re-check all the formats. Is this what you have to do every time you watch on an SD TV or is there a shortcut to restoring the formats?


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

allenn said:


> I have the composite video from my HR24-100 connected to an RF converter which connects via coax to my SD TV. I have the new HD-UI, and I got the new message on my SD TV, and I pushed the Exit button until it switched to 480p as suggested. After watching the SD TV, I turned it off and went to watch my HD TV. It was on 480p and the remote Format button only had 480p. I went to the HD Settings and only the 480p was checked. I had to re-check all the formats. Is this what you have to do every time you watch on an SD TV or is there a shortcut to restoring the formats?


No, when you press and hold the EXIT button again to return to the HD mode all your previously checked HD resolution settings should return automatically.


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

Thanks for the reply. I knew I missed something in the message, and I think that is the shortcut I was looking for.


----------

